# Camby May Come to LA



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

> An NBA source said some teams, including the Los Angeles Lakers, have called the Nuggets to inquire about center Marcus Camby, although nothing imminent is on the table.


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_6033574

I think Camby will be immediate help.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I doubt the Lakers get him, but it would be great news if the Lakers did somehow pull this off, without giving up too much.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He is way too injury prone. I would love to have him if he could play a full season but he has not demonstrated he can do that for the past several years. We can probably get him for somewhat cheap but we don't need another season of dealing with injuries to key players.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobester888 said:


> http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_6033574
> 
> I think Camby will be immediate help.


Old news. We don't have enough to get him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Old news. We don't have enough to get him.


How do you figure? The whole purpose of the Camby trade on Denver's part is to cut salary. It just so happens that we have a nice juicy expiring contract in Kwame Brown.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Kobester888 said:


> http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_6033574
> 
> I think Camby will be immediate help.


The only problem is that management is so lazy that they may consider this their "major" upgrade instead of getting O'Neal or someone else. He makes sense in addition to another star acquisition but not before something drastic happens.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Camby used to be injury-prone, but I don't know that you can say he is anymore. He hasn't missed a significant chunk of time since 02-03 in which he played only 29 games. Since then he's averaged 66 games per season along with double-digit points and rebounds and three plus blocks per game. He would definitely be a vast improvement and well worth the risk. This is of course contigent upon J. O'Neal coming in to play power forward.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Showtime87 said:


> Camby used to be injury-prone, but I don't know that you can say he is anymore. He hasn't missed a significant chunk of time since 02-03 in which he played only 29 games. Since then he's averaged 66 games per season along with double-digit points and rebounds and three plus blocks per game. He would definitely be a vast improvement and well worth the risk. This is of course contigent upon J. O'Neal coming in to play power forward.


You proved my point. Missing 16 games a year for 4 years straight is injury prone in my book


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> You proved my point. Missing 16 games a year for 4 years straight is injury prone in my book


Shaq missed 15-20 games per season during his stay in LA and the team was still able to succeed. As long as there's a solid backup in place such as Kwame Brown or even Ronny Turiaf I don't think it would be much of an issue.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> How do you figure? The whole purpose of the Camby trade on Denver's part is to cut salary. It just so happens that we have a nice juicy expiring contract in Kwame Brown.


...and to avoid the Luxury Tax which with aquiring Kwame they wouldn't be doin that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll give them Kwame Brown and the 19th pick for Camby. Maybe Kwame and Farmar. Any more than that, and no thanks.

Kwame + 19 for Camby

Odom + Bynum + Radmanovic + Cook for O'Neal + Tinsley

Walton + Farmar for Artest

PG: Jamaal Tinsley...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Ron Artest
PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Ronny Turiaf
C: Marcus Camby...Chris Mihm

Ah, living in a dream world is great. That would be a great defensive team. Too bad three of the guys (Tinsley, JO, Camby) are injury-prone, and Artest is bound to miss 15-20gms a year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'll give them Kwame Brown and the 19th pick for Camby. Maybe Kwame and Farmar. Any more than that, and no thanks.
> 
> Kwame + 19 for Camby
> 
> ...


Get it done!!!


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> ...and to avoid the Luxury Tax which with aquiring Kwame they wouldn't be doin that.


Well, yeah, unless they trade him to the Bobcats they're not going to be able to do that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'll give them Kwame Brown and the 19th pick for Camby. Maybe Kwame and Farmar. Any more than that, and no thanks.
> 
> Kwame + 19 for Camby
> 
> ...


This is the only way I'd want Camby. 

And turiaf would still be our most important defender because he's the only one with size enough to battle Duncan and Yao on the regular without giving up big size and injury concerns. 

That frontline would make the All Brittle team for sure though. 

A heart problem guy, a bad ankle guy, and 2 assortment of injury guys. 

But we'd be champions with that lineup nonetheless. 

Kobe in my estimation doesn't need that much help to get us another ring with that much talent we'd take down the west. 

Tinsley scares me though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> You proved my point. Missing 16 games a year for 4 years straight is injury prone in my book


Check how many games Kwame missed last year.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'll give them Kwame Brown and the 19th pick for Camby. Maybe Kwame and Farmar. Any more than that, and no thanks.
> 
> Kwame + 19 for Camby
> 
> ...


That's what you call a D-Unit

make it happen


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'll give them Kwame Brown and the 19th pick for Camby. Maybe Kwame and Farmar. Any more than that, and no thanks.
> 
> Kwame + 19 for Camby
> 
> ...


If that somehow happened...then wow. I would ****ing love it.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'll give them Kwame Brown and the 19th pick for Camby. Maybe Kwame and Farmar. Any more than that, and no thanks.
> 
> Kwame + 19 for Camby
> 
> ...


:worthy: That team is a defensive powerhouse! Our opposition would be taking contested jumpshots all day. But, given the injury/suspension history, I'd be worried with that thin bench. Oh, what the hell. 

Do it, West!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I want Camby, but not O'Neal. 

Odom and O'Neal rebound the same. Their offensive impact is the same. Jermaine O'Neal scoring 3 more point per game at a lower percentage and Odom getting 3 more assists per game. O'Neal is a much better defender but that's a lateral trade or arguably a bad trade when you consider that we're giving up Bynum also.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If the Lakers could trade Kwame for Camby straight up or close to straight.. We'd be INSANE not to do it. Injury prone or not, when the guy does play he offers everything that Kwame cant and never wil.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you can expect several teams to inquire about marcus camby. he erases a lot of mistakes. pulls in a lot of boards. the defensive player of the year.

im not sure how you can pull of trades with denver and indiana, its highly unlike both happen. im not sure what indiana is thinking. unless they get bynum. same goes for denver... no bynum, they they really should shop camby around. wonder if any teams need a center who was the defensive player of the year? 

if the lakers do magically land camby and o'neal they would contend. but why would the rest of the league allow them to do that. i can think of several teams that must be puting together a JO package too.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> you can expect several teams to inquire about marcus camby. he erases a lot of mistakes. pulls in a lot of boards. the defensive player of the year.
> 
> im not sure how you can pull of trades with denver and indiana, its highly unlike both happen. im not sure what indiana is thinking. unless they get bynum. same goes for denver... no bynum, they they really should shop camby around. wonder if any teams need a center who was the defensive player of the year?
> 
> if the lakers do magically land camby and o'neal they would contend. but why would the rest of the league allow them to do that. i can think of several teams that must be puting together a JO package too.


I could very easily see both trades happening.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Injured Camby > healthy Brown.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I can see both of these deals going down. They both seem to be pretty realistic.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Trade is possible, but Denver F/O is not that dumb, they will ask LA to take another unwanted salary (Reggie Evans) or they may ask for another young player in return. (Turiaf,Farmar or 19th pick) or ask for both.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

> Word is the Nuggets laughed at the Lakers last week when they called dangling butter-fingered big man Kwame Brown for Marcus Camby.


Link

:lol: :lol: :dead:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey it doesn't hurt to try... guess Kroenke has deeper pockets than we thought.



> The Nuggets, who have no draft picks, have described guard Von Wafer as their second-round pick this year and believe he is more talented than anyone they saw at the NBA predraft camp


:|


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Hey it doesn't hurt to try... guess Kroenke has deeper pockets than we thought.
> 
> 
> 
> :|


:worthy: :worthy: 
hey, who know if he can flourish in Denver and people will say Kobe didnt make Wafer better :rofl2:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> you can expect several teams to inquire about marcus camby. he erases a lot of mistakes. pulls in a lot of boards. the defensive player of the year.


I definitely agree with this, it's going to be difficult to obtain a player of Camby's status by simply offering up some expiring contracts and loose parts. There's a huge premium on perennial all-defensive centers who have an offensive skillset to go along with it. The Lakers would have to put together something a little more attractive than just Kwame Brown to get a deal done with Denver. Scroll to the bottom of this article...

http://http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_6048315


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I heard that Denver laughed at our FO when they offered Kwame for Camby.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm sure they'll be laughing when the Celtics offer Theo Ratliff for Camby


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I'm sure they'll be laughing when the Celtics offer Theo Ratliff for Camby


No, they'll be accepting it.


----------

